# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  универсальный игровой блок "Скульптуры по ФЕН-ШУЙ"

## Львовна

СКУЛЬПТУРЫ  ПО ФЕН-ШУЙ

*игровой блок*

Вот вроде бы все мы люди взрослые, живем в 21 веке, а до сих пор верим в ЧУДЕСА.
Скажите честно, вы хотя бы раз  какие-нибудь вещички ФЕНШУЙНЫЕ ПОКУПАЛИ, чтобы деньги водились? Чтобы любовь привлечь?  Или удачу? Вот!!! Деньги кровные на это тратили.
Мы не станем тратить ваши деньги! А просто создадим прямо на празднике волшебные приманки для всяких благ. Пока создавать будем - гостей ПОРВЕТ от смеха. ГАРАНТИРОВАНО!

*БЛОК УНИВЕРСАЛЕН!*

подходит для юбилеев, свадеб, корпоративов.

*Для креативных и не совсем креативных гостей: два варианта финала!*

*ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ БЛОКА:* 20-25 минут

*В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ:* музыкальное оформление, видео и подробный текстовый файл. Финал блока может служить отличным поводом для перехода в дискотеку.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1500

яндекс кошелек *410012027914780*
или 
карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна) Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)

*Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411*

*Скайп Норская: norskaj
*
почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## Татьянка

:Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  Огромное спасибо всем участникам "Праздничной Сибириады 2014" за креативность и позитив!!! Ну...и... простите, если что.... :Grin: 

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5378157.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5438572.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5436524.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5426284.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5428332.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------

Ильенко Елена (06.11.2016)

----------


## Татка Натка

Ну почему, вот почему  ВЫ до этого додумались? Ведь феншуят все)))))))))))) На компанию - самую дохлую даже, если хоть чуток шевелятся, будет бомба. На праздник любой - -от корпората, до дня автомобилиста, я на свадьбу запущу - сама стебанусь и людям хорошо...   Обожаю вещи, которые не требуют пространства, реквизита, чемоданов... Вкусная замануха для участников, талантливая реализация авторов... Таня, Лена - целовашки, обнимашки не получите, поскольку придумали вы, а не я. Я дуюсь на вас)))  Но икать по выходным летом будете, поскольку каждый раз на банкете .... СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Львовна

> На компанию - самую дохлую даже, если хоть чуток шевелятся, будет бомба.


Да-да-да)) Опробовано на нескольких вариантах компаний!!! От очень "виповских" до совершенно расколбасных! Везде ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ просто на УРА!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

Спасибо огромное за отзыв. Сейчас готовлюсь к выпускном, чуть-чуть подводку поменяю и в путь. Проводила на Новогодних и не только, корпоративах. И даже на двух " тухлых" свадьбах. Про  юбилеи молчу, заходит всегда. Какие гости не были бы. Простите, если ошибок напечатала, выхожу  с телефона.  :Blush2:

----------


## светик семицветик

Добрый день ,. перевела денежку за скульптуры по фен-шуй,  с нетерпением жду его)))

----------


## Львовна

Добрый день. Ваша ссылка уже в личке. Забирайте "скульптуры". Хороших вам праздников :Smile3:

----------


## ОЛЬГОВНА

ЕЛЕНА, КАК МОЖНО КУПИТЬ ЭТОТ БЛОК?
Я НОВИЧОК НА САЙТЕ))))

----------


## Львовна

> ЕЛЕНА, КАК МОЖНО КУПИТЬ ЭТОТ БЛОК?
> Я НОВИЧОК НА САЙТЕ))))


Добрый день! Купить легко. Вы переводите деньги на карту  4276 2800 1134 2133 виза сбербанк. Как только поступает платеж- я сразу отправляю вам ссылку, по которой вы можете скачать этот блок,  в личку.

----------


## ОЛЬГОВНА

БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!

----------

Львовна (21.12.2015)

----------


## Татьянка

Я этот блок использую везде.... и на юбилеях, и на корпоративах и на свадьбах. Сегодня получила со свадьбы и хотела поделиться, как иногда феншуйные волны"накрывают" от мала до велика

[img]http://*********net/7471636.jpg[/img]


пи.си. Зал очень маленький, играли между столами и как видите успешно :Blush2:

----------

Львовна (23.12.2015)

----------


## Nali

Елена! Я хочу приобрести ваш блок, мне очень срочно нужно новое для работы. Завтра можно сделку совершить? Я с Камчатки, у меня уже 21.30. Поэтому оплатить могу только завтра. Меня зовут Наталья. Моя почта nevavil@mail.ru

----------


## Львовна

Здравствуйте, Наташа. Конечно можно. Как только поступит платеж- сразу отправлю вам на почту этот материал. :Smile3:

----------


## Nali

Елена! Очень хорошо! На этот счёт карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133 я отправляю 1500 рублей. Правильно? Что то нужно вам писать после оплаты , как то уведомлять что это я перевела деньги?

----------


## Львовна

Да, все правильно, Наташа. После оплаты можете мне написать здесь, в личку или на почту lvovich_@mail.ru ( как Вам удобнее)  и указать последние четыре цифры вашей карты.  :Smile3:

----------


## Nali

Все поняла. Спасибо огромное. До завтра.

----------


## Львовна

Не за что! До завтра :Smile3:

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Ну вот и я наконец-то провела этот блок, причем для очень солидной компании. Так случилось, что День следователей я проводила в этом году уже 4 год подряд, сломала голову, чем их в этом году развлекать, наряжаться они не любят, сказки тоже не "комильфо", это им не так, то не по статусу...капризный в общем-то народ. Но как зашли у них Фигуры....такого фурора я не ожидала. Такой полет фантазии, как они оторвались, надо было видеть, в итоге  получила кучу благодарности за проведенный вечер. Девочки, спасибо! Ваш блок стал настоящей изюминкой вечера!А еще большой плюс в том, что он универсален и подходит для любого мероприятия.  Покупкой я очень довольна, конкурс беру в этом году в свадебную программу на сезон, он должен работать и радовать гостей. Спасибо еще раз и творческих вам успехов!

----------

Львовна (20.04.2016), Татьянка (20.04.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Всегда всем весело*,Светлана, огромное спасибо за теплый отзыв!!! Приятно :Yahoo:

----------


## Ураган

Девочки))) блок улётный.Такой хохот стоял, фигуры были по нашему по Русски))))))))Однозначно будет стрелять.

----------

Львовна (02.08.2017)

----------

